# Old San-Val Website Figures



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

The old San-Val website included two items I cannot find. Two of these were the fortune teller and the popcorn stand. Anyone know where these items can be obtained?


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

watch ebay for them think i have seen them there before.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

There's a fellow who does a lot of business on Ebay selling all sorts of off G-scale figures & accessories. Goes by the vendor handle LarrryG. (I think it's three "R"s -- might be four!). He's likely to have the pieces you mentioned. 

(Not affiliated, other than as a satisfied customer etc. etc...)


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Gary Woolard on 04/04/2008 9:45 PM

There's a fellow who does a lot of business on Ebay selling all sorts of off G-scale figures & accessories. Goes by the vendor handle LarrryG. (I think it's three "R"s -- might be four!). He's likely to have the pieces you mentioned. (Not affiliated, other than as a satisfied customer etc. etc...)


I have thoroughly checked his Ebay store.  In fact, I have bought a lot of his products. The goods I am looking for are not there either.   I'm still looking . . .


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Somehow, I'm picturing Bullwinkle. 

Or maybe http://www.outsidetrains.com/sounds/medium.mp2


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 04/05/2008 11:50 AM
Somehow, I'm picturing Bullwinkle. 
Or maybe http://www.outsidetrains.com/sounds/medium.mp2




Can anybody understand what is being said in that audio clip?


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I think that these may have just been refrigerator magnets with the magnets removed. 

There are specialty places that sell refrigerator magnets, as well as places like Bed, Bath, & Beyond that also seem to have a wide assortment. Probably also available on the 'net if you are looking for the right thing (i.e., specialty magnets, or such).


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By toddalin on 04/05/2008 1:51 PM

I think that these may have just been refrigerator magnets with the magnets removed. There are specialty places that sell refrigerator magnets, as well as places like Bed, Bath, & Beyond that also seem to have a wide assortment. Probably also available on the 'net if you are looking for the right thing (i.e., specialty magnets, or such).




All _that _and _now_ it turns out these products may be nothing more than _refrigerator magnets_? 

I am deflated.  I'll keep a lookout for them in the local (200 miles away) Wal Mart and Bed, Bath & Beyond (a brand-new store about to open in Anchorage). Thanks for the heads-up.



--Ron


----------



## Skip (Jan 2, 2008)

You might email Al ([email protected]) and ask him if he still has any, or where he got them...


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Skip on 04/06/2008 2:27 PM

You might email Al ([email protected]) and ask him if he still has any, or where he got them...


Thanks for the suggestion and the email link. I have now done just that.



--Ron in Alaska


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I know Lemax had a popcorn/cotton candy wagon and fortune teller as part of their carnival/circus stuff. Is that what you want? 



















http://www.lemaxcollection.com/


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Try Cargo To Go. 

I have bought stuff from them through San Val. i have the fortune teller booth and popcorn stand. I do not remember for sure if i got it from Cargo to Go or not. They do have some nice stuff. 

John


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

Found the popcorn stand on line and before I ordered it asked how big the man was inside. She said "maybe about 1" tall". Ask questions. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, but was she measuring from his feet, or the part you can see?


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

I am not sure you can ask her more detailed than I at: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Cotton-Candy-Po...VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

The Lemax site says the fortune teller is 4-3/4" tall, and the popcorn/cotton candy thing is 5-1/8" tall...only question is whether that is the product itself or the box it comes in....I vaguely remember seeing the cotton candy stand at Pool City when they were selling Christmas stuff. And IIRC it was the size of the people, not the size of the houses...so it should work.


----------

